# ECLSTS Spring 2015 Report



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok I'll start.
Got here at York, PA, Thursday staying in parking lot in RV right in front of the hall.
Joined the live steamers, ran my Shay, watched the many layouts setting up.
Quick run through the vendor hall to say hi to a few friends, averted eyes until this morning show opens at 0900. Nice dinner with steam group.
Will try to take photos and post tonight.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I have to say this is has to be the least busy spring show I have ever been to.

The dealer hall is only about 3/4 full at best and attendance is on part with a fall show. 
This show is usually very crowed on Friday, no idea why not many came.

The deals are also pretty sparse.

I did notice while helping a friend set up this morning there were a lot of people walking around and buying stuff Before the show even opened. I'm guessing that most of the really good deals were gone by 8:50am.

Ron


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for the report Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I did some checking with a few dealers I know and the consensus is that it's because there is a bigger All scale show going on in Edison NJ this week. 

One dealer said they had over 30k through the door the last 
time they were at that show.

There were still a few good deals to be had at any rate, just not all over the place.

I picked up 6 AML black CSX coal cars, and a bunch of kadee couplers from Robbie at RLD.
I also picked up 9 42ft aluminum USA tanks cars (3 for $298) and a Auto Rack ($180) from Roe.
I also found some nice Chicago + Northwestern, UP, and Santa Fe Evans box car with metal wheels from Jim at gscale junction.

It was a good show if for no other reason it was exclusive G scale show.

Ron


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the updates.
Looking forward to seeing some photos.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I am enjoying the show. I found several good deals for me, there were good discounts on BM shays, climax and ind locos, NG cars as well. Got some AML ore cars at a very good price. I saw Aristo #6 for $100, 
I do garden on my RR and the garden plant vendors are very much appreciated as it can be a challenge to find scale plants. I an here with several friends and all made several trips to their cars to deposit merchandise. I steamed my three LS locos, lots of steaming non stop action, and the usual fine selection of layouts in the back room. And had a great time talking garden RR with many people, friends and visitors. This is a must do event for large scale, no doubt

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

0730 Saturday Morning, Sleeping in the parking lot of ECLSTS (In an RV...)
And it is snowing!! Enough already, somebody please pay off Mother Nature?
(Just flurries, but still...)
See you all at the show in an hour, I hope

Jerry


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well... Jerry...
...you guys play with Ground Hogs... n get more snow!!

Here in the S. West ...we have snakes, coyotes, n desert turtles!!
...it's very Warm, Sunny, solid Blue skies. In short .. T-shirt weather..

Enjoy the show... get warm.. HOT coco...

Dirk


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Video from the show: 




Scott


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

This years show had he least amount of venders in the last six years. Even where the layouts set up had some missing layouts and a lot of empty spaces.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*A bunch of pictures from the show, courtesy of Shawn:

2015 ECLSTS Show York PA / USA Trains Booth Photo Album - 121 photos *

https://www.flickr.com/photos/usatrainsgscalegroup/sets/72157651189309800/

*2015 ECLSTS Show York PA / VENDOR Photo Album - 348 photos *

https://www.flickr.com/photos/usatrainsgscalegroup/sets/72157651636314455/

*2015 ECLSTS Show York Pa / G Scale CLU Displays - 280 photos*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/usatrainsgscalegroup/sets/72157651174571117/


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

great pics

thanks


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Shawn for taking all these great show shots. 

And Knut for posting/linking via this thread !!


doug c


p.s. interesting to see the price diff. btwn show (higher) $ vs a recent charlesro special sale $ regards the USATrains auto carriers. ref. photo g057 ! 
i can only presume 'cause it costs $ to move product to the show vs just taking product off the warehouse shelving to ship to the consumer { and charge them the shpg  }


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ironically, my best purchase at the show this year was not large scale but vintage O27 tinplate. I purchased a Marx Commodore Vanderbilt passenger set for $80! The locomotive just received a new headlight bulb and some light lubrication this morning, and it runs like a champ. It's a delightful little train that reminds me of the fun I had playing with a similar freight set that originally belonged to my Uncle Bill.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Felt a bit lightly-attended to me, too. 

I bought Marc Horovitz's new book, "A Passion for Steam," from Jason. I didn't find anything else I was motivated by, though I didn't go expecting to get any new LGB. Dealers seemed to have more used stuff than new, anyway.

The model contest was missing this year (or, not held at the time I was there on Friday.)

Jason had Accucraft's Pennsylvania 4-4-2 prototype, which I thought looked good. I hope this model does well - it seems to be one of the more economical alcohol-fired standard gauge models available.

Jim was trying to sell locomotives by the pound in Jason's booth!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We had a great show. Our booth was quite busy with good sales. The drive also went well both ways, but amounts to 4 days of driving. Just got back this afternoon.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

More from the show courtesy of Shawn:,

This is a video of Craig Weaver's Army Train on display at the 2015 East Coast Large Scale Train Show York PA

Presented By: Dakman Productions - "it's Almost Like Being There" (Recorded in 720HD)







In this video is the Delaware Large Scalers G scale display at the 2015 East Coast Large Scale Train Show in York PA

Presented By: Dakman Productions - "It's Almost Like Being There" (Recorded in 720HD)


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Was a good show. the weather was wacky.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I will say this that it was odd this year in that it seemed like anyone who was really into the hobby was there in the morning of Friday and by 2pm that day all deals were done and they were out the door. I feel like they are in and out to try and avoid the families or something.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

These are all the 2015 ECLSTS videos that Shawn made, the first few were posted already.


Craig Weaver's Army Train - 




Delaware Large Scalers - 




New Hampshire Garden Railway Society - 




Pocono Mountain Garden Railway Society - 




Train Runners (PVC) - 




Warrior Run - 




Washington, Virginia & Maryland Garden Railway Society - 




Susquehanna Valley Garden Railway Society - 




South Eastern Pennsylvania Garden Railway Society - 




2015 East Coast Large Scale "High Lights Reel" (40 Min) -


----------

